# Unbelievable...



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Today was my daughter's chemistry midterm. It was at the large lecture hall, more than 300 students. Well the instructor told everyone to put their bag/backpack at the front of the hall near where the instructor was. I guess he didn't want to take chance of anyone cheating. I don't know when my daughter finished her exam, I didn't ask, but when she went to get her backpack... she couldn't find it. There was nothing left... someone took her backpack. She told her instructor but he said to email him because he has to attend next exam. She waited 2 hours for the next group of students to exit the hall to make sure her backpack was really not there. While she was waiting, she went to look for her backpack in the restroom, trash cans in the building. Nothing.

We were hoping someone took it by mistake but if that is the case, there should be a bag left... but no. We were hoping the person who took it will just take the cash and throw the bag in the trash or something... but no. 

I just can't believe that the instructor will tell everyone to put their bag in the front. Anything could happen like what happened to my daughter. I wonder how often this happens.

So her purse (driver license, 3 credit card, debt card) and textbooks, notebook(not PC), make-up purse and her car key were stolen. For 3 hours she looked for it but couldn't find it so I finally called credit card company to cancel her card and report the theft. Two of her credit card had been charged for about total of $250.

I'm wondering if I should change the car key. She drives Toyota Prius. She lives in the dorm so her car is always there. I called Toyota and asked how much it will be the cost. They told me it will be about $450 to reprogram the key. My daughter was saying there are a lot of parking so it will be hard to find hers. But if that person knows my daughter and where her dorm is... it won't take long to find her car. What do you think? 

So we have to replace her driver license, textbooks, her make-up (which might cost fortune) and maybe the car key. I just can't believe this whole thing. I'm thinking I should call school and let them know that that putting students bags at the front is bad choice. What do you think?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I would absolutely contact the school.  That's got to be the dumbest policy I've ever heard of.

As for changing the key--I'm not sure what the setup on the Prius is, but if it has a remote that either flashes the lights or causes the horn to beep when it unlocks, the answer is an unqualified yes.  It needs to be done right away.  At a concert this year, I was floored to realize that literally thousands of people were essentially playing the old child's game "Marco Polo" with their remotes--wandering the parking lot, lost in the dark, clicking their remotes over and over until they were close enough that their own car responded.  The same thing could easily be done with your daughter's, and then the thief gets the car (or anything of value left in it) as well as the backpack.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You need to make a police report pronto as well, the suspect list is limited I'm assuming to the students that were there for the exam that day and a detective may be able to use that list and the location of the charges to find the culprit. You might also want to have your daughter disconnect the battery in her Prius to prevent the remote from giving the location away.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Another option is to get a "Club."  The biggest baddest one you can find.  They fit over the steering wheel, are locked, and keep the car from being driven. Yes, professional thieves can get around them, but chances are the keys are not in the hands of a professional thief.  

The credit cards were probably of most interest to the thief.  If the thieves were professional, which I think was unlikely, having her driver's license in the wrong hands is potentially the most damaging.  Her driver's license and credit cards could get into the wrong hands and be spread all over the Internet.  Identity theft is a real possibility.

You need to check her credit frequently, at least for the near future.  You can get free credit checks three times a year by doing the once-a-year freebie each of the three major credit agencies gives you.

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah... that's a pretty moronic policy.  I would definitely contact the school.  It sounds like she's in college and while not everyone is, I think college students should be treated like adults until they prove otherwise.  I've never had a professor tell us to do anything more than put our books under the desk.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just called her and she said she did report to school police. I don't know if they'll do anything though. She is freshman in the university. It was her first midterm. The students in that class should be all freshman. 

Yes I'm so afraid for the identity theft. Hope that won't happen.

School is about 25 minutes from here so I'm going to get her Prius now and leave my car there. And maybe over the weekend I'll change the key or buy what Betsy suggested "Club".


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't settle for the school police unless they're actually a satellite office of the "real" police force.  (If they're not, they're just security guards, and likely won't follow up.)

Jason's right, with the list of students and the type of charges they could narrow things down, but it might not happen unless someone pushes for it, since it would take a certain amount of investigator hours.

I cannot believe the foolishness of such a policy.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Who should I talk to at school? I don't know if this is school policy or just that instructor's policy. I told my daughter that I want to call and complain about this unthinkable policy to her instructor and school but she was hesitant about it. She said she doesn't want her instructor to have some kind of grudge because of this. I don't know... will the instructor be that narrow minded?? She is just starting so I don't want her to feel uncomfortable either... hmmm

I don't think the school police will do anything. I called earlier and asked what she should do. The lady I talked said just call them and tell them what was in the backpack or my daughter can come in person. I was thinking  you don't need to have to report the theft in person?? Sooo seemed casual... 

Edit: I'm making so many mistake in the sentense. lol.  I think my brain is all messed up with this. LOL


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That does sound a bit too casual!! Considering that between a replacement key for the car, replacement textbooks, new copies of other personal keys, fees for a new driver's license, makeup, other personal stuff, etc., you're probably looking at damages of well over a thousand bucks, I'd certainly file a police report.

Also, since there is the potential for identity theft, you should get a _copy_ of that police report -- make sure you or you daughter keep it for a couple of years just in case, while continuing to monitor her credit reports just in case. I understand that one of the most frustrating things in cases of identity theft can be _proving_ that someone else had access to your personal information.

If the professor holds a grudge, too bad for him! She may never see him again after this semester. Besides, if he maintains that ridiculous policy, how long before this happens to someone else? I'd definitely speak up and make noise about this.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Shizu said:


> She said she doesn't want her instructor to have some kind of grudge because of this. I don't know... will the instructor be that narrow minded?? She is just starting so I don't want her to feel uncomfortable either... hmmm


They can be, yes. I had one give me a C on a paper that deserved an A just because I wrote it to prove I was correct about something I brought up in class. He claimed he wanted a broader paper than what I wrote... so he punished me for delving deeper into the subject and actually presenting some new ideas instead of doing like the rest of the class and just regurgitating what he taught us over the semester in essay form. I wrote how Ancient Egypt was Maritime History in a Maritime History course. He was not amused even though I supported it and even showed the arguments against it.

I had a friend whose professor refused to let her finish up a class she missed the last few weeks in due to a really difficult time in her life and sickness with hospital stays and the whole nine. I guess I can see that, though I'd hope any professors I had wouldn't do that, but then she also turned around and instead of giving her an incomplete (which is solely at the discretion of the professor) she gave her an F for the course and brought down her 4.2 or something insane like that GPA.

So yeah, professors can be vindictive. I would try not to go into specifics, but I would still contact the head of the department. Don't be like "My daughter had to follow these rules and had her backpack stolen." But write it as a concerned parent of another child who heard about an incident where a backpack was stolen and how much your child could have stood to lose if they were also in those circumstances. I guess signing your name might give it away too though... tough call.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I worked for our local college for many years and it was well known that many schools don't want any kind of problems reported because of the bad publicity it would give to them.

Both my school and another I worked for part time had to publish information to students about the procedures to follow when any illegal incidents happened.  

I think you should definitely report this to the police, don't rely on campus security, and if your daughter would have any problems with the instructor there are usually procedures to deal with that also.  I would almost think the school should be responsible for covering this loss since the instructor, an employee of the school, actually took responsibility for their possessions.  Maybe I've been watching too many court shows, but if the students had no choice but to place their bags up front or not be able to take the test, the instructor/school chose to take responsibility for these items and should be liable.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay. I'll tell my daughter to file a report to the police. If she has a time, I'll take her tomorrow. She need to study for her other classes' midterm. She won't be able to drive since she doesn't have her license. We have to go to DMV too... and that'll take few hours. We can file the report on weekend too? I've never been to the police so I don't know. Does the report need to be right away? What I'm thinking is like after the exam. (sigh..)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I would seriously consider contacting a lawyer ASAP, both to ensure that the proper authorities are contacted and to ensure that all avenues are pursued in getting recompense from the university. The theft happened on their premises and as a direct result either of their policy or their employee's personal policy. At a minimum, IMO they should be responsible for any costs you and your daughter incur in replacing the stolen items as well as any related costs (such as changing the lock -- so keep all receipts). Even if it never goes to court, you are much more likely to get a satisfactory out-of-court settlement with a lawyer on your side than if you go up against the university (and its lawyers) by yourself.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Another avenue to check on would be the missing textbooks.  Might want to check with the school's bookstore to see if anyone tried to sell back any of her textbooks.  If the bookstore takes back textbooks at any time, this could be a big source of ready cash.  With the cost of new textbooks, reselling them can still provide some pretty good $$$ and our bookstore never required proof of ownership unless it was a recently purchased book and they wanted full refund.  The simple process of selling back textbooks usually doesn't require any kind of proof.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

tsk3! that should be the professor's responsibility at the moment since he was the one who asked the students to put the bags in front!

i'm sorry for what had to happen  hope everything will be fine.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You should probably also consider signing her up for *LIFELOCK* immediately. That way no one can open any new credit accounts using her information. It's only $10/month.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> You should probably also consider signing her up for *LIFELOCK* immediately. That way no one can open any new credit accounts using her information. It's only $10/month.


Will she be able to open one?


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I called credit companies and asked for the charges that been made by that thief. Less than 30 minutes he/she was using the card. Really sad to think one of my daughters classmate is a thief. One of that 400 students in the class. Studied hard to get into the college and what... steal?? So sad...

I made spread sheet of the time line of what happened and the list of what was stolen so I can take it with me to the police. It will be easier to tell the police what happened and when.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughter told me that the instructor had send a email to all students telling he/she to bring my daughter's backpack to him by 10 AM tomorrow(today).


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This is Answer #18 from Lifelock's "Answer Center":


> *I have been a victim of identity theft, can you help me?
> I am not a LifeLock member but have been a victim of identity theft, can you help me?*
> 
> Although you are not covered by our guarantee until you are a Member, we will do whatever we can to retain the right people to help rectify the current situation you're in. You would be responsible for any additional costs involved, but LifeLock has the contacts to help expedite the process to resolution.
> ...


Not sure if that answers your question, but I would at least call them and talk to a rep and see what they can do to help.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Absolutely unbelievable. Shizu, I feel so bad for you and your daughter. What an absolutely stupid policy and what a pain in the neck to have to deal with this...along with dealing with midterms and all the rest of it. I think everyone here has given you some very good advice so I won't repeat it.

I wonder if anyone else had anything stolen?

The thief obviously knew he/she had a very small window of opportunity to make those charges on the card before your daughter realized her bag was gone and called the credit card company to cancel her account.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Shizu, this is horrible and a terrible experience for your daughter to experience her first year in college.  It is unbelievable that the instructor thinks that the perpetrator is actually going to return the backpack after using the credit cards.  It is a big mess to fix, and will take a lot of time, yours and hers, but you have some great suggestions here.  Please let us know how it all works out, we care.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the instructor didn't contact my daughter or anything this morning so no one turn the backpack in.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Your daughter might consider writing a letter to the campus newspaper. They'll very likely publish it, and whoever took the backpack might read it and feel some guilt, and other students could be warned.

Edited to add: Your daughter could also go to the front of the class at the next session and announce the theft. It's her right to do so. I hope there's some good outcome.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Don't settle for the school police unless they're actually a satellite office of the "real" police force. (If they're not, they're just security guards, and likely won't follow up.)


Not so fast, Susan: in many jurisdictions (Arizona being an example) "Campus Police" is considered a law enforcement agency at par with every other law enforcement agency in the State.

Here in Arizona, for instance, a "Campus Police Officer" at any of the three state universities has to be certified in the same way as every other law enforcement officer in the status.

YMMV etc etc... still...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure our Campus Police are City of Norfolk Police as well.  They have the same uniforms and cruisers and carry guns and the whole nine (yay for puns).  They just have Old Dominion University on their badges and uniforms and cars instead of City of Norfolk.  I could be mistaken, but it's pretty hard to tell one of them from the city police to the point I can't imagine they're not under the same jurisdiction.

This isn't to say that I wouldn't go to the city police as well, but I'd explain that I talked to the campus police just in case.  I think the campus police also give the advantage of making the email security alerts.  I'm not sure about other schools, but every robbery or incident that's reported involving a student from our campus is sent to every other student directly by email as soon as they get the details on it.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this mean maybe we shouldn't go to the city police? My daughter goes to University of California. Should I call the city police to ask if I could file the report or not? Will the campus police do the investigation? I want this person caught so he/she won't do it again to someone else. Get away with this and he will do it again. I'm sure starbucks, Chevron station, Mobil has some video camera.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Your daughter might consider writing a letter to the campus newspaper. They'll very likely publish it, and whoever took the backpack might read it and feel some guilt, and other students could be warned.
> 
> Edited to add: Your daughter could also go to the front of the class at the next session and announce the theft. It's her right to do so. I hope there's some good outcome.


My daughter is kinda shy. She doesn't want to be the center of the attention kind. I don't know if she'll do it. But maybe I'll write it and send to the campus newspaper with my daughter's consent, of course.  400 some students in that class already know about the incident since the instructor send the email.

I have to find out who I should to contact about this at school...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Shizu said:


> Is this mean maybe we shouldn't go to the city police? My daughter goes to University of California. Should I call the city police to ask if I could file the report or not? Will the campus police do the investigation? I want this person caught so he/she won't do it again to someone else. Get away with this and he will do it again. I'm sure starbucks, Chevron station, Mobil has some video camera.


It can't hurt to ask. Just be open and explain your situation and that you just want to know if you need to report it with them, too, or if the campus police are already in communication with them (or are part of them). The worst that can happen is having them tell you this call was not really necessary, whereas the best that can happen is that you get them and their additional resources added to the case (if the campus police are not, in fact, already part of the same police force). Remember: it's your daughter who was the victim and whom the authorities should be working to help--not vice versa.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry to hear of this.  this is the reason i had stopped going to tower records.  they had you leave your backpacks with the clerk to prevent cd thefts but anyone (including the clerk) could then claim your backpack as being theirs and walk off with it.

i would think the instructor should at least warn the students a day or more prior to the test that they're going to need to leave any bags at the front of the class so they then have the option secure their bags and or other valuables somewhere else.

i hope things work out.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Your daughter needs to file a report with the Dean of Students over what happened.  This is whom she should contact at the University.   You can call the City and County police/sheriff depts where the University is located and see if they will take a report over the phone.  

I understand that your daughter is shy, mine was/is too at times.  But like my Abby is learning to do, your daughter needs to be able to talk with her superiors and make necessary reports.  Being a freshman is very overwhelming all by itself.  Ask your daughter to call and make an appointment with the Dean of Students and report to that person exactly what happened.  If nothing else, the Dean of Students needs to handle the issue of a professor making everyone pile their backpacks in an unmonitored area.  She also needs to address the fear of identity theft with the Dean.

I would also call the Campus Police and ask what they are doing to recover your daughter's property.  I would tell them that you are very concerned that this professor's mistake can evolve into an identity theft issue.   

Of course, this is just what I would do if it happened to Abby..........


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just called the city police and he told me that the campus police handle and do anything that happened in the campus and the city police handles the city problem. So my daughter already filed the report to the campus police so they'll do the necessary things.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

ladyvolz said:


> Your daughter needs to file a report with the Dean of Students over what happened. This is whom she should contact at the University. You can call the City and County police/sheriff depts where the University is located and see if they will take a report over the phone.


I'll tell her to file a report to the Dean of Students.



> I understand that your daughter is shy, mine was/is too at times. But like my Abby is learning to do, your daughter needs to be able to talk with her superiors and make necessary reports. Being a freshman is very overwhelming all by itself. Ask your daughter to call and make an appointment with the Dean of Students and report to that person exactly what happened. If nothing else, the Dean of Students needs to handle the issue of a professor making everyone pile their backpacks in an unmonitored area. She also needs to address the fear of identity theft with the Dean.


I know this is important so she can't stay shy. I was shy too until I became a mother. 



> I would also call the Campus Police and ask what they are doing to recover your daughter's property. I would tell them that you are very concerned that this professor's mistake can evolve into an identity theft issue.
> 
> Of course, this is just what I would do if it happened to Abby..........


I just called but no one was there and the answering machine was on... I'll go with her later and see what they are doing about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If she's 18, she should handle this. . . .. I would absolutely NOT suggest that YOU write a letter on her behalf to a school paper. If she thinks one should be written, she should write it -- if she wants you to look over it that's cool.

If it was my kid, I'd be more than happy to offer suggestions as to actions to take, but I'd not take any of them myself -- except perhaps in the case of property that was actually mine that she only had use of, like the car.  Yes, I'd be distressed on her behalf, but it would up to the student to pursue the matter.

I would definitely encourage her to follow up with the professor, his department chair, the campus police, and the dean of students.  

Oh, and the next time that prof wants her to leave her bag in a pile at the front of the classroom, I think she is well within her rights to say "NO".  When talking to the dean of students and department chair she should make it clear that she will not comply with such a request in any class again.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I just called the city police and he told me that the campus police handle and do anything that happened in the campus and the city police handles the city problem. So my daughter already filed the report to the campus police so they'll do the necessary things.


would the fraudulant use of her credit cards be considered a "city" issue since the use of these didn't happen on the campus itself??

And I would still pursue liability issues with the school. Your costs are just too high to be absorbed by your family for something that wasn't her fault.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Daisysmama said:


> would the fraudulant use of her credit cards be considered a "city" issue since the use of these didn't happen on the campus itself??
> 
> And I would still pursue liability issues with the school. Your costs are just too high to be absorbed by your family for something that wasn't her fault.


I don't know... the police officer that I talk to said we can't file a report twice and thing happened in the campus so it is the campus police who will investigate.

sigh... I don't know how to pursue liability issues. I got to learn I guess... So many things to do and where to start...sigh

The first expense today. Needed to replace keys and lock of the dorm room. $100.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

If the campus has a law school, they will usually provide advice to students for free.  That might be a good place to ask questions about liability issues before laying out more money to retain an attorney.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

So the university... which could most certainly see that -they- were at fault for what happened... charged you $100 to change the locks on the dorm room?  At the very least they should have done that for free as a way of trying to beg for your mercy.  I would definitely be contacting someone right now.  I have no idea who, but phone calls and emails would be flying.  I'm sure they have some "we're not responsible for unattended bags" policy, but I am also sure they don't have a "Professors may force you to leave your bags unattended." clause.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Shizu said:


> Is this mean maybe we shouldn't go to the city police? My daughter goes to University of California. Should I call the city police to ask if I could file the report or not? Will the campus police do the investigation? I want this person caught so he/she won't do it again to someone else. Get away with this and he will do it again. I'm sure starbucks, Chevron station, Mobil has some video camera.


I went to Cal Berkeley - the UCPD (University of California Police Department) is "empowered as a full- service state law enforcement agency pursuant to section 830.2 (b) of the California Penal Code and fully subscribes to the standards of the California Commission on Peace Officer Standards and Training (POST). Officers receive the same basic training as city and county peace officers throughout the state, plus additional training to meet the unique needs of a campus environment. The department handles all patrol, investigation, crime prevention education, emergency preparedness, and related law enforcement duties for the campus community and operates 24 hours a day, seven days a week.
UCPD coordinates closely with the city police department, operating joint patrol programs in the south campus area, and communicating at all levels to ensure the effective provision of police services." You don't need to follow up with an additional law enforcement agency if you have already obtained a UCPD police report.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Not so fast, Susan: in many jurisdictions (Arizona being an example) "Campus Police" is considered a law enforcement agency at par with every other law enforcement agency in the State.
> 
> Here in Arizona, for instance, a "Campus Police Officer" at any of the three state universities has to be certified in the same way as every other law enforcement officer in the status.
> 
> YMMV etc etc... still...


I'm sure in many jurisdictions that's the case, but not necessarily everywhere. It's worth checking into, especially whether the campus police has the authority, ability and manpower to do an investigation that includes credit card fraud and possible identity theft. If it were me, I'd certainly go to them first, but I'd also ask whether there was a difference in what they'd do and what the city police could do.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Regarding your daughter writing a letter to the paper by herself, and talking to the Dean...  While in principle I agree with Ann that your daughter should be able to do this by herself,  this is more serious than most "just-deal-with-it-kid" situations, and I can see how it could be a traumatic experience for a freshman, especially one who is a little shy.  

Perhaps you could help her through it  --  have her write the letter but make suggestions or help her draft it, and then check it over when it's done  --  have her talk to the Dean but go along to the appointment with her if she's really nervous (and then keep mostly quiet and let her do the talking)  --  there's a balance between making sure she's independent and making sure she's not in over her head, especially if she's never dealt with anything adversarial in the adult world before.  


Another option for the letter to the school paper would be to simply go to the office of the school newspaper and TELL them about it  --  they'd probably write it up as a story themselves, as a public service warning to others.  Of course that only works if the journalists are student volunteers (most schools they are); if they're university employees they won't want to touch it because of the liability battles to come.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

sebat said:


> If the campus has a law school, they will usually provide advice to students for free. That might be a good place to ask questions about liability issues before laying out more money to retain an attorney.


That's right, student body usually emloys a few lawyers for the student matters with no cost.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

If you know the locations of the fraudulent charges, you might also contact management at each location and ask them to retain the video records for the time frame covering those purchases. Otherwise they may get overwritten by more recordings. If they tell you they need a warrant or the police need to do it, just ask them to please hold the recordings for law enforcement, explain that you aren't asking to view them, just trying to ensure they don't get erased.

I would think the combination of the video from the purchases and the roster of the class should easily finger the culprit! Have you been in contact with a detective from the UCPD yet? Try to be the squeaky wheel, within reason.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just came home from seen the police officer who my daughter saw last night. My daughter had the business card of that officer so when we went to the UCPD 5 hours ago, we've been told that he will be there at 8 PM so come back that time. So we saw him and I gave him the detail of the incident. I asked how's the investigation going. Well he said it hadn't been investigated yet. No one is on our case yet. He said it's weekend so it'll be Monday if anything will happen. We could call back during the day and ask for the detective assign to our case. His duty is at night so he doesn't have access to the day file... 

Like Jason said, I think at lease one of the store should have the video of that person. We know the time of the charge. Where... I'm not sure. Chevron... which one? I'm not familiar with the area. I guess I have to wait till Monday to know who is assign to us.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll try to find if there's any lawyer who might be available to the students.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

About writing the letter, I think she'll do it with my help. She is upset about this whole thing, of course. During the midterm and she lost all of her notes and papers who won't be upset. English is not her first language so this also make it hard to understand or do things that is need to be done. It's same for me too. It's hard to understand some legal terms and steps.

I really appreciate everyone helping me with this. So much I don't know. Thank you.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Contact the credit card company, and ask for the business addresses of the fraudulent charges. They should be able to provide those. If they won't, ask to speak to a fraud specialist and try to get them to help you. Explain that the police aren't going to investigate until Monday at the earliest and you just want to get the videotapes held at each location.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

The credit card company would know the address of the shop... they only told me the city which of course was the city of the university. I'll call back and see if they can give me the address. The one credit card company couldn't even tell me the city... he said it didn't show... I wonder why.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> So the university... which could most certainly see that -they- were at fault for what happened... charged you $100 to change the locks on the dorm room? At the very least they should have done that for free as a way of trying to beg for your mercy. I would definitely be contacting someone right now. I have no idea who, but phone calls and emails would be flying. I'm sure they have some "we're not responsible for unattended bags" policy, but I am also sure they don't have a "Professors may force you to leave your bags unattended." clause.


I don't think the university thinks it is their fault. I think the professor doesn't think it's his fault. My daughter said this placing the bag up front is not the school policy since her friend's chem professor just told everyone to put their bag under the table. As for now, only the professor, the police, and the students that were in the class know about this. I want to contact more people about this... I don't know who or where yet. I can't tell my daughter to do much right now since she needs to study for her other midterm.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I HAVE been watching too many court tv shows..LOL...but maybe that is a good thing.  

If I were you, right now I would get a notebook and start keeping a diary of EVERYTHING that has happened, beginning with the test where your daughter's class was told where to place their belongings.  I would record every person's name from the instructor on and be very specific with everything that you have been told, including date, time, name, conversation, etc.

If you have any receipts saved from the purchase of the original backpack, textbooks, notebooks, and any other items of value, get those together.  And definitely keep receipts of any items you have had to replace or services purchased to deal with this entire situation.  

If the university doesn't want to accept liability, I would think that you could take this to small claims court and either sue the university or the person who stole her bag.  Small claims court is for people to use to deal with things like this and you do not need an attorney.  The only thing is that you need to have paperwork and information documented properly.  

And don't let any of them try to bluff you because English isn't your first language.  your first defense is to have everything documented and available to help you keep all of your information straight when you talk to anyone involved.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Another thing I would be sure to do is ask everyone that you speak to in person for their business card...this includes any university personnel and any of the police.  And if you get a notebook started, take it with you and make notes at the time you are talking to these people.  I would then take any business cards and actually tape them into the notebook right next to your notes of the conversations you have had.  This way you not only have a record of having met these people, you also have a handy reference for their names, phone no.s, e=mail, address, etc.

If these people can see that you are organized and keeping all of your information straight, they will be less inclined to try to bluff you with nonsense.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with Daisy, also any conversations on the phone, ask for the person's operator # or name right up front.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Daisysmama said:


> Another thing I would be sure to do is ask everyone that you speak to in person for their business card...this includes any university personnel and any of the police. And if you get a notebook started, take it with you and make notes at the time you are talking to these people. I would then take any business cards and actually tape them into the notebook right next to your notes of the conversations you have had. This way you not only have a record of having met these people, you also have a handy reference for their names, phone no.s, e=mail, address, etc.
> 
> If these people can see that you are organized and keeping all of your information straight, they will be less inclined to try to bluff you with nonsense.


Get a taperecorder, put in under the desk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

taping people without their knowledge is in many or most states illegal and will not help your case.    Taking notes is, however, a great idea!

Betsy


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I did write down the time and incident in the detail on the paper I gave to the police. I'll start writing down the things relating to this.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

how awful--well it is narowed down to whoever was in the room-maybe wherever the person charged had a video camera. as a parent I would be furious. Was there only 1 charge made before you notified them?

Good luck with this


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

BethA said:


> how awful--well it is narowed down to whoever was in the room-maybe wherever the person charged had a video camera. as a parent I would be furious. Was there only 1 charge made before you notified them?
> 
> Good luck with this


We waited for 2 1/2 hours before we finally called the credit company. My daughter was searching for her backpack with her friend during that time. We were hoping whoever took it will take cash and dump the backpack in the trash. At first my daughter was saying someone took hers by mistake but no bag was left so she had to think someone did took hers. Everyone in the class should be same age as hers and who would think someone in the class will do such a thing... and during the midterm.

During that 2 1/2 hours, 2 credit cards were charged. Each card at different time but 2 of the location is same. Total of 5 location had been charged. I'm hoping at least one of the location would have the video camera. Unless someone who is not in the class came and took the midterm, one of 400 students in the class took my daughter's backpack.

Oh and one more attempt was made at same location after we called the credit company. Of course it didn't go through.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Depending on how long your daughter took to finish the mid-term and how organized the prof was, you could also narrow the suspect pool to only the students who turned theirs in before your daughter. A long shot, I know...


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> Depending on how long your daughter took to finish the mid-term and how organized the prof was, you could also narrow the suspect pool to only the students who turned theirs in before your daughter. A long shot, I know...


She was there until the end, until the professor said "time." She said most students were still there.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

911jason said:


> You need to make a police report pronto as well, the suspect list is limited I'm assuming to the students that were there for the exam that day and a detective may be able to use that list and the location of the charges to find the culprit. You might also want to have your daughter disconnect the battery in her Prius to prevent the remote from giving the location away.


I own a prius, and disconnecting the battery is a very bad idea unless you know exactly what you are doing. There is a possibility of electrocution that is different than with "regular" cars  .
My guess is it costs so much to "reprogram the key" is because they don't have the key. They are really reprograming the car. I also don't think the detectives give a rats hoot about investigating. Unless they steal the car, and maybe even after that, they would let the campus police investigate.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Red said:


> I own a prius, and disconnecting the battery is a very bad idea unless you know exactly what you are doing. There is a possibility of electrocution that is different than with "regular" cars  .
> My guess is it costs so much to "reprogram the key" is because they don't have the key. They are really reprograming the car. I also don't think the detectives give a rats hoot about investigating. Unless they steal the car, and maybe even after that, they would let the campus police investigate.


I don't think I'll want to touch anything mechanical on Prius. Everything is so different than normal car.

Yes, I think that is it. Toyota guy said it'll take 2 hours to reprogram the key.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I called the campus police on Monday but they told me they can only talk to my daughter about the case. They told me to wait few more days to call since it'd been only few days since the incident. My daughter said she'll call today. Hope some detective is already assigned to the case and started investigating.

I told my daughter to make an appointment with the detective assign to her case so I can go with her. She is a little discouraged to handle this by herself since she couldn't understand the term and what the credit company operator was saying when she called about the theft. I told her even I don't understand a lot of things so we just need to learn as we go.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Your daughter should contact the Chemistry Department's Chairperson. It is not unreasonable to ask students to place backpacks in a location were they cannot be easily accesed for cheating purposes but that policy should be included in the syllabus and made known to the students before the day of the exam. That way students can choose to leave anything valuable and unnecessary at home knowing that their bags will be out of their possession.

I would also contact the campus police and make sure that a police report with them is the same as a police report with the towns police. If not, file a police report.

I would also suggest that it is best that she did as much of this on her own as possible. It sucks that this happens but she will better off doing as much as possible on her own. I hated when parents called me about their adult children when I taught at the University. I couldn't tell them anything about their students grades even if I wanted to and I tended to think that the kids would be better off if the parents allowed their kids to grow up and deal with their own problems.

This is a totally different situation. It is a legal matter and not a grade matter. Even with that, I think that the Department Chair would be more receptive to your daughter talking to him about the situation then you calling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good idea about the chairperson, ProfCrash.

The police issue has been covered pretty extensively in the thread already, their only option is really the campus police at this point.  And there are some language issues, which is why I think Shizu's daughter wants her mom there.  

Shizu, do keep us posted, we're behind you on this!  

Betsy


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Shizu, I am very sorry that this happened to your daughter.

From what you've posted so far, I have to say that I am not impressed by the way the university handled this situation.  The lecturer, upon hearing of the theft, should have immediately compiled a list of students who handed in their papers before your daughter, by separating all the papers below your daughter's hand-in from the pile.  These students should have been contacted by campus police as soon as possible and the video footage, if any, retrieved from the stores where the credit card purchases were made.  Under such swift action and upon hearing that the video footage has been requested, I suspect the thief would have confessed. To say that nothing has been done thus far because it has "only been a few days" is completely ludicrous - the longer you wait, the less chance you have of catching the thief!  Very frustrating.

I am a university student and at my university it is standard policy across all departments to place everything we don't need during the exam at the front of the venue.  I always find my seat first, place my writing instruments on the desk and then I put my backpack in a position where I can see it clearly (it helps that it is a very bright blue with a neon yellow logo on!).  I also keep valuable items, like my cellphone (turned off) and car keys in my jacket pockets.  In fact, I've written exams before where I only took my pens and student card, so that I didn't even have a bag.  Doing this might be a good solution for your daughter during future tests, so that she can focus on the test and not have to worry about something like this happening again.

All the best with resolving the issue.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

We haven't contacted anyone but the campus police about this yet. I'm thinking we should wait a little more to see if the thief will be caught or not and what are our real damages will be. Or should my daughter contact the Dean of Students and the Chemistry Department's Chairperson right now? 

I haven't change the car key yet since it'll cost $450 and I'm hoping the thief will be caught and will still have her stuff including the car key. Slim but I want to save as much money as possible since the tuition might go up next quarter and all... 

I found the site where my daughter might be able to have free legal assistance in the city she's in right now. I'm thinking about taking her there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

She should contact them immediatly. The sooner that they know that this has happened, the sooner they have oppertunity to let the Professor's know to remind their students about their test taking policies. I don't think that there is much that the Dean of Students and the Department Chairperson can do to help your daughter but they might be able to help decrease the probablity that this happens to another student.

It sounds like you are calling the right people and following up properly. Have you contacted your insurance company yet? Your daughters stolen things might be covered uner your homeowners policy. If replacing them is greater then the deductable it might be worth it to think about filing a claim.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Homeowners Insurance is a good idea, ProfCrash!

Betsy


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know how much the university trust their students but I can't believe the policy of need to leave the bags in the place out of their sight or reach even for a little while. She said the students need to leave their bags outside the entrance before they can go in the cafeteria of the dorm. One place has the lockers with the lock but others are just box or something like that. Anyone can take it...


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> It sounds like you are calling the right people and following up properly. Have you contacted your insurance company yet? Your daughters stolen things might be covered uner your homeowners policy. If replacing them is greater then the deductable it might be worth it to think about filing a claim.


Homeowners policy might cover these kind of things? I have to take a look at my policy then. Thanks.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughter just called the campus police. After she told the receptionist her case number, her call was transfer to the detective. He said he is not in the office and doesn't know anything about the case so he'll call back next week. So we couldn't find out if our case has the detective assigned or if it is under the investigation or not... Wouldn't the receptionist know the detective assign to the case? I wonder how many detectives are in the campus police...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't believe they keep making her wait.  Surely every day that passes makes it less likely that follow-up will help.  I would keep calling or stopping by campus police every day until someone talked to me.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I can't believe they keep making her wait. Surely every day that passes makes it less likely that follow-up will help. I would keep calling or stopping by campus police every day until someone talked to me.


I know... I told her to call that detective on Monday if he didn't call her by 3. I've been told by the receptionist when I called on Monday that the detectives usually don't come in on Monday. I could understand that the detectives need to go out on the field for the investigations but then shouldn't the receptionist know a little about what is going on? Like who is on which case number? Maybe no one was assign to the case yet so she just transfer my daughter's call to any detective she thought of...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Homeowners policy might cover these kind of things? I have to take a look at my policy then. Thanks.


Don't bother to dig up the policy. Just call the insurance agent and ask. That's what they are for.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sebat said:


> Don't bother to dig up the policy. Just call the insurance agent and ask. That's what they are for.


I agree, that's what the agent is for. Those of us who have English as their first language cannot always understand those policies


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, yesterday the detective that my daughter talked to on Friday called, left message, that her case's credit card charges are been looked at right now. So finally someone is looking at her case now. 

My daughter just went to the Dean of Students. The person she talked said to file the police report and sounded like that is it. That is all she can do. I told her to explain the situation again to a person in the Dean of the Students that her backpack was stolen while she was taking the midterm and left the backpack in the place where the professor said but it seems filing the police report is all she can do.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, if that's the (lack of) response she gets, then tell them you'll be doing that and also talking to the student paper and the local city's newspaper. I doubt they'll want the bad press and may find a way to help all of a sudden.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been playing catch up since getting my computer back.

This is just awful. I am so sorry for what you and your daughter are going through. I would take it as far as possible to the fullest extent of the law. Is this professor aware of what his stupidity caused? Does he know all that has taken place and that her identity has been stolen? He doesn't seem very remorseful if so. I've read the various posts and see that you have gotten great advice.

PLEASE put *see photo ID *across the signature line of every credit card from now on. Though so many clerks don't bother to flip it over. If I get one that doesn't I tell them..."Hey, you are supposed to flip that over check the signature and see my ID...I could be anybody."

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sjc said:


> PLEASE put *see photo ID *across the signature line of every credit card from now on. Though so many clerks don't bother to flip it over. If I get one that doesn't I tell them..."Hey, you are supposed to flip that over check the signature and see my ID...I could be anybody."
> 
> I wish you the best of luck.


That is what we do... have done ever since my purse was stolen off the back of my chair at a restaurant (don't do that anymore either). The detective assigned to my case said to never sign your credit cards but to put "ask for photo ID" and to never put your SS#, DL# or phone number on your checks. We used to put DL# and phone on checks to save time, but not anymore.

So sorry this has happened to your daughter, Shizu. I know how violated she must feel. When my purse was stolen it was the worst feeling in the world. I hope things will be resolved soon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope that she has talked to the Department Chair. If she hasn't I would suggest that she write down what she wants to say. 1) She has filed a police report. She understands that the Prof is not liable for her loss 2) She feels that the department should require Prof's who require students leave their backpacks in a special place for exams place this information in the syllabus. 3) She feels that the department should require Prof's who require students leave their backpacks in a special place for exams remind students of this policy the class before the exam. 

If she approaches this with them as a "What can we do to prevent this from happening to another student" they are likely to be more receptive to listening to what she is saying.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Shizu said:


> Well, yesterday the detective that my daughter talked to on Friday called, left message, that her case's credit card charges are been looked at right now. So finally someone is looking at her case now.
> 
> My daughter just went to the Dean of Students. The person she talked said to file the police report and sounded like that is it. That is all she can do. I told her to explain the situation again to a person in the Dean of the Students that her backpack was stolen while she was taking the midterm and left the backpack in the place where the professor said but it seems filing the police report is all she can do.


That's good news.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I was thinking about this, and I don't think that I ever had to leave my backpack outside of my control, but it seems like it might be a fairly common request.  I kind of doubt that this professor had ever had a problem with this policy before.  I would definitely recommend that your daughter hang on to her wallet and keys next time.

When I was in school, almost everybody had little ID-sized wallets.  (You could buy them at the campus store with the logo and such on them, although I'm sure you can get something similar from Target and places.)  You could carry your student ID, drivers license, and credit cards in it, and all of them I saw also had a keyring attached.  Mine also had a zipper pocket on one side where I stored my cash.  That was the only wallet that I carried the whole time I was in school, and it pretty much made a purse unnecessary, too.  I know it's a little bit of locking the barn after the horse ran away, but you should definitely consider something like this where your daughter can keep the "essentials" on her person instead of in a backpack.  Even a bag right next to you can be pilfered by a clever thief if you're not paying attention.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I always told my daughter not to leave her possession out of her reach so she never did until this. I think this leaving the bags at where the professor tell you to is very common in the school nowadays. In her next midterm, biology, she only brought her ID and pencil (of course she lost everything so she couldn't bring anything else) but everyone had to leave their bags at where the professor tell them to. It seems this leaving the bags policy wasn't in the syllabus but the instructor did tell in the class before about it. But I feel even he did mention it, most students won't go to school with only student ID and pencil, everyone would have something (textbook, notes, etc) with them. Even if my daughter had her purse in her pocket, she would have lost her textbooks, iPod, and notes and those will cost us more than few hundreds to replace. It was hard lesson to all of us. She was joking a little bit but saying she can't trust anyone anymore.

I don't think this kind of thing had happened to this professor before. The professor announced to the class at the end of the class following the incident that no one turn the backpack in and he is very upset and wish this person will not come to the class anymore.

Last night my daughters and I were talking about how she is doing in the university. This is how it went. 

"Usually it's hard to start a conversation with anyone new but lately it is not." 
"why is that?" 
"well.. when my friend asked me about how the backpack thing is going, the person near us come to me and says "Oh so you are that backpack person, I'm sorry."
"That is good then, talking to new people and making friends."
"I don't want to start the conversation with 'You are that backpack person and what can I say when she said I'm sorry.'"
"True. Maybe there's double meaning to that 'I'm sorry'. Feeling sorry that happened to you or sorry I took your backpack." lol

We were laughing and all but... we can't know if that person who took her backpack is the one who is talking to her or not. Sadly.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Sick if it is the person.  It's like saying ha ha...talk about a power trip.  So sad..


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughter just called the detective. He said he got the video from Target but the picture is not that good. He said he is going to show it to the professor and see if he can identify this person. The detective said overall, it doesn't look good.


----------

